# Hello from Dubai...newbie..



## kcikers0725 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello to all writers...

Was surfing the net and found this forum. Good place to have friends who are good in writing stuffs..


----------



## Nickie (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll enjoy your stay here.


Nickie


----------



## terrib (Apr 28, 2008)

welcome 0725


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## kcikers0725 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Allan


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello there...welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (May 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome Allan


----------



## phobia (May 3, 2008)

dude! i'm from dubai.. 
well sharjah actually


----------



## kcikers0725 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Phobia, nice to meet you...Good that someone here is also from UAE.


----------



## Tiamat (May 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums hope you enjoy


----------



## TJ Cruse (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. Glad you're here.

TJ


----------



## Burns the Fire (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! Stay cool in the heat.


----------



## AA (May 23, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

